

Show HN: Rocket Press - jwwest
http://rocket-press.com/

======
jwwest
I'm launching my very first startup, Rocket Press today.

The idea is pretty simple: We focus on providing optimized hosting for
WordPress. This means we use Memcached, we tweak MySQL and we use object
caching for php.

My big focus is on making people that are passionate about their websites and
blogs happy. WordPress is so popular, it's really amazing that there's not a
lot of hosts dedicating themselves or at least having a real strategy around
the product. You can get hosting at GoDaddy or Dreamhost for cheap, but you're
paying for disk space and bandwidth, that's it.

We provide a completely set up and optimized experience out of the gate. We're
also very involved with WordPress day to day, so our support is personal and
tailored to the software.

I have plans for Rocket Press in the future that involve creating a custom
framework for rapid customization of your site/blog using drag and drop
components right in the WordPress admin screen. This will be a value-added
feature on top of the already great hosting.

Thanks HN!

